# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Fusion de deux tableaux

## valefor

Bonjour.

Je suis dbutant en vhdl.

J'ai :


```

```

Je souhaite mettre dans Addr CartData et CartAddr :


```
Addr(23 downto 0) <= CartAddr(7 downto 0) ??? CartData(15 downto 0)
```

Mais le problme est que je ne connais pas la syntaxe.

Merci de m'clairer de vos lumires.

A bientt.

----------

